# [SOLVED] Exchange 2010 Contact list



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

HI guys 
so first of all :banghead: I have got an exchange 2003 that i finally moved to exchange 2010. Have 2 DCs 2003 servers just an fyi 

Everything is working great but when it comes down to the contact lists we have for our company's reps 
So basically what is happening is that after the move all the users are unable to send emails to our reps using the contact list 
Lets say we have 4 reps that need an email about new label 

GregB - [email protected]
GuyL - [email protected]
HoppyR- [email protected]
Judyc- [email protected]

So If we try to send an email it will bounce right back saying unable to deliver email since it does not exist (i will post the actual error message below) 
So at first I thought it was the contact list that somehow got corrupt but most the contacts works but some do not and bounce back 



> Delivery has failed to these recipients or groups:
> 
> GregB
> The e-mail address you entered couldn't be found. Please check the recipient's e-mail address and try to resend the message. If the problem continues, please contact your helpdesk.
> ...


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Exchange 2010 Contact list*

Does the Mailbox "[email protected]"

Exist in your exchange 2010 Management console under mailboxes?

*Edit*
If that email above is no longer in use in the sense that you have changed email alias you will need to amend the existing contacts.

Simplest way is to delete the contact per user contact list and recreate it with the new email.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Exchange 2010 Contact list*

Thanks for reply Barry
Ok so I know that [email protected] is not there under Recipient Configuration > mailboxes 
Under mail contacts I got him and under his emails he has two 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 

so i am confused should I delete that and recreate it or?


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Exchange 2010 Contact list*

Hi,

I am assuming your domain is @barleans.com? Because there isn't a mailbox for [email protected] i would delete only this entry as the bounce back is referring to an object which doesnt exist in your exchange server.

Once this entry is deleted try to send an email again to [email protected] (this is correct address?) and hopefully it should work. If not please post the new bounce back error message.

Thanks


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Exchange 2010 Contact list*

Yup that is the most weird part about it 

I have deleted the contact completely and send the email by just typing in their email and did not get a bounce back. 


It seems like the messages are not even making it to SMTP because in the logs I am not seeing any of the new messages


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Exchange 2010 Contact list*

Alright guys so after 20 million of these :banghead: and some of :facepalm: and little bit of this :hide: 

Found the issue 

found this on a thread posted somewhere and I am going to quote it as it was 


> Dear Moron,
> 
> Try the following EMS command
> 
> ...


When i did that I got to find out that my current client settings were pointed to the ODB on the old 2003 server not to the new exchange server 
So basically went into the orginization configuration under Exchange manage console and click on the mailboxes > on right handside panel selected my mailbox database and right click on it and to properties 
Selected the Client Setting's tab and browse button for the OAB and selected the default offline Address list on the current server 

Had clients close out of their outlooks 
Reopen outlooks and clicked on tools > Send and Receive there is an arrow to the right and then selected Download Address book 
no more errors 
Thank you guys for your help and hopefully this will save someone tons of hours and :banghead: 
and also thank you Santosh you are rude yet very wise


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Exchange 2010 Contact list*

Ha, good stuff.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Ha. I assumed you had already done that. Glad you fixed it..well done.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

ya its really stupid that I did not even bother to look at this but I am not exchange expert this is my first exchange install and migration ohh well a learning experience and not to mention never over look the most simplest things when troubleshooting


----------

